

Ask HN: Historical HN data - adityar

Where can I get historical HN data like links submitted, their popularity,etc going back for some time? Mostly asking this from a data mining point-of-view (maybe some interesting insights hidden in the data)
======
unhappyhippie
This one is generally recommended[1]

[1]<http://www.hnsearch.com/api>

